# Game #46: Phoenix Suns (26-19) @ Utah Jazz (25-18) - 1/25



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Monday, 9PMEST/7PMMT/6PMPST
Where: Energy Solutions - Salt Lake City, Utah
TV: local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game: W 112-103 vs Golden State Warriors*












*Phoenix Suns (26-19) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Amar'e Stoudemire | C Robin Lopez* 














*Utah Jazz (25-18) 

Starters: 





































PG Deron Williams | SG Ronnie Brewer | SF Andrei Kirilenko | PF Carlos Boozer | C Mehmet Okur* 



*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....OHS***!*
[default advisory until Suns start winning some games]​


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

RoLo!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

69-58 Suns at the half.

Started off awful until the end of 1st. Then the bench comes in and gets it going. Dragic has been ridiculous. Just exploded with 24 pts (7-8) 4-4 for 3, and 3 assists. 

Bench has 44 pts in the 1st half.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns are blowing them out now. 

96-79, Suns just over 2 mins left in 3rd.


:gopray: they don't blow this lead.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Good ****ing god and they did. 12-0 by the Jazz in last 2 mins.

96-91, Suns at the end of 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

This team ****ing sucks.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

This team was a better defensive team with D'Antoni, which is rather sad to think about.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Seuss said:


> This team was a better defensive team with D'Antoni, which is rather sad to think about.


I think you mean that we were a better defensive team with Marion and Raja Bell. Richardson is probably the most overpaid player in the NBA today. He is only a starter because he has a $14million contract. If he didn't have that contract, he would be at risk of being waved. He can't play defense, cant reliably hit the open 3pt shot, and won't drive it to the lane even though he's a two-time dunk champion. No one on the Suns plays defense now. It is so sad to see that Dragic shot 10-13 last night but STILL had a negative +/-. You gotta be at least average to have a chance at winning. Average offense with great defense or great offense with average defense will get you to the playoffs and possibly deep into them.


----------

